# Newbie would like your help identifying bottles



## little (May 29, 2006)

Please visit my website where I have posted pics of a few of my first bottle finds. Post here or email me what they are, how much worth, etc if u know. THANKYOU! http://www.geocities.com/aquarianbottles/


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 30, 2006)

I dont know what to say little. But i will be honest. I dont bring those home, If i were digging in that dump and getting them i would go deeper and if nothing older came out i would find a different place to dig.
  nothing is very old and the value is little to nothing, Now this is my opinon and i tend to be very blunt, sorry for that, but that is just the way i am. not being rude.
  I throw away many bottles older then that every week in the garbage. I get most of them when i buy bottles form people and they want to sell them all thinking they are worth something, if your going to do this hobbie you need to have 2 things to start,

  tough skin and research the older bottles so you dont get taken by the hawks.

  rick


----------

